# Mackie vs. Yamaha Digital



## Stu (Mar 16, 2007)

Now that I am in the correct forum-Does anyone have experiences or problems with the Mackie TT24 or Yamaha LS9 (32)? Recommendations appreciated. We are trying to decide which digital board to go with. Thanks.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't have any direct experience with either board (but will be able to check out the LS9 soon when we rent one), but I will relay information to you that I have seen in an overwhelming number of reviews. This opinion is found on the Mackie forums, some sound forums, review pages on retailer's websites, etc. I found it to be overwhelming.

Basically, they all say that the TT24 is a bit slow to respond at times, but the LS9 isn't. The TT24 is much easier to learn than the LS9, but the LS9 provides a better featureset. However, there is still a tradeoff of features between the two boards, the TT24 has some that the LS9 doesn't, and vice versa.

I would look mainly to Yamaha's track record in the pro audio world to say that I'd go with the LS9 here. Their support is absolutely 24/7, and each support person has the same model of console that you are using in front of them, and they try to recreate the problem then and there, and they try to help you that way. From what the Yamaha guy said when he stopped by here, some of the support reps even have a console sitting at their desk _in their house_ so that they can work from home.

The LS9 also has a slightly bigger touch screen, and from the video demos that I went through of both, the LS9 is also easier to navigate once you get used to it.

So you can see where my vote is here: LS9 all the way!

We're actually looking at getting a 32 channel model with 2 of the 8x balanced line input cards as a major upgrade to our sound system. It would be used to mix from the balcony for musicals, which we are probably going to be having alot more of.


----------



## CURLS (Mar 16, 2007)

So there is a current thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3141 where i kinda chewed up the mackie DIGITAL console. I have used both mackie and yamaha digital although I have not used the ls9 myself I have used a 5d and a dm2k which are both solid yamaha products. 

On major thought though going back to both boards analogue: Many of engineers have told me if you cant get it done on a good ol' mackie 24 channel then ya need to find a new career. and of course ya cant forget that yamaha once ruled before the days of midas.


----------



## kmkonline (Mar 18, 2007)

I tried the LS9 demo in the Hong Hong dealer. 

The Mic Gain for LS9 is digital, when your channel is ON. 

And you change the gain there will have a little noise on it.

For Mackie tt24, its mic gain is analog, so consider this before you buy it.


----------



## Peter (Mar 21, 2007)

Also note that many people LOVE the fact that gain is digital because that means you can save and recal gain structures which is great if you have two snakes with one band on each snake. During intermission you simply change snakes and recall EVERYTHING and go!


----------



## fosstech (Mar 21, 2007)

My high school got the TT24, and I had no problems with it. The only little gripes I had about it were the "V-pots," the fader behavior just after a bank change, and the fact that talkback couldn't be assigned to FOH. The V-pots take a little getting used to. They have an adjustment, but it took a long time for me to dial in a setting that was somewhat good. Maybe a firmware update could address this. The faders will fight you if you try to move them too quickly after a bank change. This isn't that big of a problem, but if you need to get at something quickly it can be a little annoying. And I can't figure out why they don't allow the talkback input to be assigned to FOH. Probably very easily fixable in firmware.

But overall, it sounds great, the 4 band parametric is very useful, and the amount of effects and processing was pretty much perfect for our needs.

The computer control is also very fun and useful. It expands on the touch screen's information, adds some more info not available on the touch screen, and makes it all easier to control. If you're computer savvy you can set up a wireless control with two computers and go sit in the house or on stage while tweaking the system.

It's a great digital board for the money.


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 22, 2007)

Lets put any technical differences aside, I think it comes down to reputation and overall quality and long term commitment to the business.

Mackie has done a lot of good things for the industry, problem is they have had their ups and downs financially and they seem to be back on an expansion program. Loud (which is the overall company for the music/audio group) is back buying companies (martin audio for instance). My fear is that it is still not clear how it will all turn out, etc.

So IMO the safest bet is still Yamaha, they have good quality, and they have a very wide range of digital consoles that certainly address not only the entry level but also the high end.

So value for money, long term comittment to support, design expertize etc, I tend to go to the Yamaha side

Sharyn


----------



## JSFox (Mar 28, 2007)

I've used both. There were a number of little quirks in the TT24 that drove me nuts and the white on silver color was annoying. It belonged to a friend though so I wasn't worried personally about the company behind it.

I installed an LS9 last year in a high school theatre and for the money I don't think you can touch it. I posted something on here a couple of months ago about my major complaints, namely DCA/Links functionality, cue numbering, etc. Between the two the LS9 wins hands down just as a console and as others have said - it's a Yamaha not a Mackie. There are other options coming to a show near you soon though.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 28, 2007)

We're renting an LS9 for Urinetown, and it's an amazing console. Our FOH guy, who's doing this as an independent study credit, is amazed by it after working with a Ramsa DA7 for three years. The LS9's assignable IO features are really nice.

My only criticism of the LS9 is its limited physical I/O detail. When you put it up against a DM1000 or a Tascam DM4800, it just can't compete. You have to throw in option IO cards (the LS9-32 only has two option slots) to get the expanded IO. But for shows that are just doing straight XLR in's and out's, it's an amazing console. But, all taht said, it's an amazing console. We're running 22 wireless mics with e6 earsets, hanging mics, floor mics, and a five piece orchestra/band through the console, and it's performing nicely so far. We have (or will hopefully have by sunday) an 8xTRS option IO line input card for extra wireless inputs.


----------

